# Victoria´s secret Swimsuit 2009 - Shooting mit Marisa Miller, Alessandra Ambrosio, Miranda Kerr (1 Video)



## Tobi.Borsti (26 Juni 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Victoria´s secret Swimsuit 2009*





Download: http://rapidshare.com/files/248795108/Victorias_secret_-_Swimsuit_2009.avi

---------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## General (26 Juni 2009)

für die Mädels


----------



## Katzun (26 Juni 2009)

firma dankt


----------



## Tokko (26 Juni 2009)

fürs Video Tobi.


----------



## Q (2 Nov. 2009)

chön  :thx:


----------



## xxsurfer (15 Nov. 2009)

*....dieses fantastische Trio.*


----------

